# Niagra Rally



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Folks,

I had this thought while posting regarding the Niagra rally being put together and wanted to make sure the people putting it together (Thor, et al) saw it. I thinks it's worth looking into.

"I think someone should notify Keystone. The caravan and the rally sound like it could be a big PR thing for them. They may even be willing to sponsor something."

I really think it would be great PR for them to get their cameras out.

Scott

P.S. Even though I'm unable to attend the rally, I'd be willing to write Keystone to describe what's going on and see if they're interested.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

It may be worth a try, however I've never heard of Keystone doing anything of that sort.

I mentioned it to my salesman and he wants pics of all the OB's at the rally, but never offered anything to help out. Not that he has any obligation to either.....

Just my opinions...

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would have to agree with Steve
Had the same talk and he ask for pics.

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Scott

Good idea. It is worth a try. All Keystone can say is Not Interested.

Thanks for the foolow-up.

Thor


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Thor said:


> Scott
> 
> Good idea.Â It is worth a try. All Keystone can say is Not Interested.
> 
> ...


Hey, it's like chicken soup - it can't hoit. Talking to a dealer who sells more than one brand is not gonna do anything, but going direct to Keystone might. If they don't, they don't - it will be their loss at a great photo op.

I see you have quite a list to date. I'll wait another week or so and see what develops. When you firm things up, I'll draft a letter and give Keystone all the particulars. I'll talk up the caravan, the grouped sites, Outbackers.com. We'll see what happens.

Let me know when you have the dates confirmed and such and I'll get moving. Wish I could join you.

Scott


----------

